# Small Game Hog weapon?



## rubicon_in_ga

Since WMA regs say you can hunt hogs with small game weapons during small game season, and small game regs say #2 or smaller shot for shotguns, or .22 rimfire or smaller rifle, if all you had to choose from is a .22LR or a 12 gauge shotgun, what would be your preference for hogs?  

I'm going bear hunting next week on a WMA, and taking my .30-06 for bears, but at the end of the bear season dates, I'm gonna switch up and do some small game hunting too.  Other than my .30-06 for bears, i only want to take one other gun, so it's either the shotgun or the .22LR. 

I wouldn't guess a .22LR would take down a hog, but I thought I read somewhere that it's been done.  Since buckshot is illegal on WMA's and slugs aren't legal during small game season, the biggest shot I can find is #2 steel, but I don't have a choke for steel shot.  I've got some 3" #4 magnum turkey loads, and a XXFull Dead Coyote choke but everything I read says it's not really the best size shot for hogs.  

I don't have the cash for another gun, and since the #2 steel is all I can find in that shot size, I guess I could swing a new steel shot choke, but what size choke would I need?  

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## deadend

I'd use the .22 and take well placed brain/spine shots only.


----------



## bigreddwon

If you could use slugs I'd take the 12g over a 22. I dont know if you can use them in WMA's tho. I would think they are going to pack much more of a wallop in the same range of a 22lr, 30-75 yards..


----------



## rubicon_in_ga

Any recommended .22LR loads?  I've got a whole ammo can of the cheap Remington bulk box stuff, but I'm sure there are more powerful .22LR rounds that would do the job better.  I guess something like CCI Stingers or something?


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

i would use cci stingers of all i had was a 22lr


----------



## bfriendly

> i would use cci stingers of all i had was a 22lr



DEFINITELY if you take the .22

I would take the 12 ga and get some good Turkey loads with #2 shot; 4 will work too. These are Super High Brass and will make your shotgun a cannon! I see you have been reading the regs cause you are asking the right questions!

Good luck!! But 1st, go to the Hog Anatomy 101 STICKY at the top of this forum, see where to get the Heart/Lung shot. Forget ANY Headshot! You must punch a lung and get some heart if you can! They wont go far! This discussion has been had


----------



## dsmk

bfriendly said:


> DEFINITELY if you take the .22
> 
> I would take the 12 ga and get some good Turkey loads with #2 shot; 4 will work too. These are Super High Brass and will make your shotgun a cannon! I see you have been reading the regs cause you are asking the right questions!
> 
> Good luck!! But 1st, go to the Hog Anatomy 101 STICKY at the top of this forum, see where to get the Heart/Lung shot. Forget ANY Headshot! You must punch a lung and get some heart if you can! They wont go far! This discussion has been had





I've not taken a hog I'm pretty new to hunting
I've got a buddy that's hunted most of his life that says a 22M right behind the ear will take them down


----------



## red dragon

if i where you i would go buy the most powerful 22lr loads go get a semi-auto ruger 22 then go buy you a 30 round maginze that fits that ruger and unload on the hog that should work ?​


----------



## ga alan

borrow a muzzle loader, 50 cal. will do the job, use the shotgun , 22lr will not kill a hog unless the shot is perfect.......


----------



## Dupree

yeah muzzleloader and bows are also considered small game. Thats what i would use.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga

Well I've got a 50 cal muzzleloader, but I thought that'd limit what small game I could shoot.  For instance, wouldn't a 50 cal tear up most small game? I can't imagine what one would do to a squirrel! lol  Hmmm.... decisions decisions.


----------



## donald-f

For small game the turkey shot would not be legal. Small game means small shot, not buckshot or turkey shot and slugs are out of the question. The muzzleloader is legal and by far your best bet. If you are really going to hunt small game and not just hogs carry the 12 ga loaded with the game loads and a muzzleloader on a sling. Don't get caught with the wrong shot in the shotgun.


----------



## hoghunter102

Get a 22 they can kill any thing but use balistic tips. Trust me i kill hogs with a 22 all the time.


----------



## bfriendly

> For small game the turkey shot would not be legal. Small game means small shot, not buckshot or turkey shot and slugs are out of the question. The muzzleloader is legal and by far your best bet. If you are really going to hunt small game and not just hogs carry the 12 ga loaded with the game loads and a muzzleloader on a sling. Don't get caught with the wrong shot in the shotgun.



RU SURE?  I am not, will have to check.  The only thing I saw was #2 shot or smaller, no buckshot.  Even if it is a TUrkey load with #2 or in my case #4 shot is what I have.  Isn't that still #2 or IMC #4 shot?  I have read the regs over and over and have never read anything pertaining to what type of "Load" is behind the Shot, only Shot SIZE.  PAGE 13....check it out!

I Still cant figure out why we just cannot use Buckshot.  Dont they know that many of us that are SMall game hunting are HOG Hunting?  From what I have read, NF Lands Will let you use Buckshot, but maybe that is during Deer Season.   Is that right?


----------



## rubicon_in_ga

He may have been referring to #2 buckshot.  From what I understand, turkey loads are the same as any regular shot, they're just loaded hotter for more velocity and knock down.  So in this case, as long as it's #2 shot (kinda like how you see #2 waterfowl loads) or smaller (like turkey #4) then it should be fine.  I'm gonna take my XX Full Dead Coyote choke and get some #2 Hevi-Shot loads just in case I run across any hogs.  That way I can just carry different shells for different game, instead of another gun.

EDIT:
Just to double check myself, I looked at the Federal Premium ammo site, and checked Wikipedia.  The Federal site includes Turkey shot in their listing for small game shot.  And on Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shotgun_shell it does not differentiate between Turkey or any other game, but rather all are included under the heading "Birdshot Selection".  Now, Buckshot also comes in #4 to #1 range, but it's a completely different size shot than a standard game load.  For instance, #4 buckshot is .24" per pellet, and contains about 27 pellets per ounce.  A regular (or turkey) #4 shot is .13" per pellet, and contains about 135 pellets per ounce.  

So yes, the shot in a #4 "Turkey" load, and a #4 "Game" load are exactly the same, and the regs only state "#2 shot or smaller."  The primary difference between a standard "Game" load and a "Turkey" load is that most turkey loads are more powerful, such as in Magnum loads, for better downrange energy and greater range overall, whereas you wouldn't need the extra energy or range when hunting say, squirrel or rabbit.  That's why you often see "Extended Range" on boxes of Turkey loads, but almost never on game loads.


----------



## bfriendly

EGGSactly!  You can find "High Brass" then you can find TUrkey loads which are even "Higher Brass"
My 12 ga kicks like crazy with them things in there......BTW- my gun came with a Modified choke, that can be taken out, but overall a modified choke will do most jobs, except may not be the best for waterfowl when you may want a FULL Choke. 
 With my Modified choke, I get Very Good range with Shots of any size, but I can also shoot slugs with it, so it is ready for ANYTHING!!


----------



## hound1973

Use the .22.....This is my first season I ever got a chance to hunt and did a lot of research online, Google videos mainly, and used a Remington .22LR before rifle season started and got 17 hogs!!  Since then of course I've been using my 30.30 and 30.06 to take another 12hogs and 7 deer.  I will be going right back to my .22 after rifle season.  All I do is shoot them either between the eyes or the base of the ear.  They either drop dead where they stand or run about 30 yards and then drop and their mighty tasty!!!


----------



## bearhunter39

anybody that thinks a 22 rifle with stingers won't kill a hog,then they just don't know i have seen plenty of hogs die with a 22


----------



## sluerat

use a 22mag


----------



## Kawaliga

A .22 Mag is NOT legal as a small game weapon on a WMA.It has to be a rimfire. If you use your shotgun and heavy loads, you still better get CLOSE, meaning 15 yards. I shot two on Flint River WMA with #2 shot and they just squealed and ran. I was about 30 yards away. I searched for an hour, but no blood trail, and no piggie.


----------



## Steven Farr

tetgunner said:


> A .22 Mag is NOT legal as a small game weapon on a WMA.It has to be a rimfire. If you use your shotgun and heavy loads, you still better get CLOSE, meaning 15 yards. I shot two on Flint River WMA with #2 shot and they just squealed and ran. I was about 30 yards away. I searched for an hour, but no blood trail, and no piggie.



Sorry but you are wrong on that.  A .22 Mag is a rimfire cartridge, thus it is considered small game


----------



## THERAKE

My 22 mag is a rimfire with a 3x9x40 scope on top.I like to use my black powder just for knockdown power though.Its hard not to knock one over with a 295 grain sabot.A 22 mag would be the 22 of choice if I had to go that way.


----------



## mbhawkins123

22 mag  is a rimfire!!    can be used on wma during small game dates..


----------



## hound1973

I always shoot stingers out of my .22 and as long as you are shooting a .22 CAL rimfire, magnum or long rifle, it is legal for small game, thus good to shoot some tasty little piggies!!!!


----------



## cmartin2559

laws states you can use any 22 or smaller rimfire so why would you not want to use a .17HMR? that’s how i would perceive it but if not I would use a muzzleloader


----------



## mbhawkins123

i would use 22 mag  or muzzleloader


----------



## Kawaliga

Thanks for the correction. I should have checked. Never owned one.


----------



## Jighead

You will be just fine with a 22lr, use stingers and make sure your scope or sights are dead on. You need to make a shot between the eyes or right on or behind the ear. Sounds like you are hunting Chattahoochee wma, if so around Lowgap or head of the river should be good areas.


----------



## jigman29

I use a 22mag and it will kill a hog just fine if you place your shots well.I like the head shots,but wouldn't shoot a big boar behind the shoulder because of the shield but it would work for a sow.


----------



## Florida Curdog

A lot of animals have died around these parts from a 22 with stingers. Deer-hogs-turkey-squirrels it's my weapon of choice  I use a Marlin model 60 w with a simmons 8 point 3-9x40. It's a deadly combo.


----------



## SASS249

Antbody who has not hunted small game with a muzzleloader is missing half the fin of shooting one.  Small game is where the traditional patched roundball has it all over modern saboted rounds in my opinion.

I often hunt squirrels with my 54 cal and no, it does not tear up meat too much.  I try for head shots but even if you aim foe the flanks, all you do is punch through saving most of the meat.   You really ought to give it a try.


----------



## Jester896

22LR right behind the ear should do it.  Try Dead Coyote TT loads with that choke.  Shot is tungston and you can get them in 3" and 3 1/2" I think.


----------



## SouthGAHunter

Personally, if I were you and had a muzzleloader, that would be my first choice, but if you didn't want to take it, like many others have said, I would use the .22 with some cci stingers.  A .17 HMR isn't near as deadly as a .22.....most bullets used in .17 hmr's weigh around 17 grains, while you can get bullets for a .22 that weigh up to 32 grains.....no brainer to me


----------



## depthsoftheC

is it legal to use a 22 hornet?


----------



## Danny Leigh

depthsoftheC said:


> is it legal to use a 22 hornet?



Nope; rimfire only!


----------



## spider

what about some 40 grain, copper plated cci.  would that work in a .22lr.


----------



## Lowjack

GA GAME GETTER said:


> i would use cci stingers of all i had was a 22lr



Yes CCI stinger but Hollow point for hogs.


----------



## Drew33998

.17 hmr


----------

